# bought a new snowblower



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

Traded in my Honda just before Christmas Hss 1332AETD and got the HSM 1590IZE:grin:
And loving it

Honda HSM 1590IZE specifications
main Engine honda IGX 440 pluss 2hp Electric drive engins.
Clearing Width 920mm(36"in)
Clearing Height 580cm (22.8in)
Dimensions L:1830mm (72in ) W:920mm (36.2in) H:1340mm (52.8in)
Max. Discharge Distance 21m (68.89 feet)
Dry Weight 268kg (591lbs)
Wet Weight 278kg (613lbs)
Fuel tank Size 5.3 liters(1.40 US gal)
Chute Turning Radius	240º
lights 24v-40w halogen stock switched to Oledone WD-4L40 led 3600 lumen
only used it for 5.47 hours gone Through 25 liters so it is safe to say it likes fuel.
ps sorry for the bad photos used my mobil phone


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice machine :wink2:


----------



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Congrats!

A friend has had the 1336I for a few years now and loves it. He's in Labrador, Canada and can use every bit of it. 

I've knocked more snow off my mitts than what we've received thus far.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Awesome.......!
I wish they sold those here in US.
:blowerhug:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

wowzers !! thats the first time ive seen a member here with one of those hybrids !!! :bowing::bowing::bowing:


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Awesome.......!
> I wish they sold those here in US.


They do sell a slightly different flavor here... My dealer has one on the floor:

HS1336iAS  *Features *



Hybrid technology: Better throw, smoother go
Choose between Auto, Semi-Auto, or Manual modes for added control and versatility
Powerful, intelligent Honda iGX commercial grade engine
Clears up to 3000 lb./min
36" clearing width, 22.8" clearing height
Track drive - best traction available
Electric start

Engine - Honda iGX390 
Displacement - 389cc 
Starting System - Electric 
Fuel capacity - 1.51 gal 
Drive Mechanism - Electric, infinitely variable 
Clutch type - Electric 
Wheel / Track - Track 
Stages - 2 
Chute Turning Radius - 240º 
Clearing Width - 36" 
 Clearing Height - 22.8" 
Max. Discharge Distance - 62' 
Max. Discharge Capacity - 3000 lb./min 
Dimensions (L x W x H) - 69.3" x 36.2" x 52.8" 
Dry Weight - 540 lbs. 
Residential Warranty - 3 years 
Commercial Warranty - 3 years


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

The best part is, you'll get to use it in Norway! Stinks having nice equipment that collects dust.


----------



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

i like it alot the only thing a wonder about is the carburator which is electric you have to put the key in and turn it on to open the fuel valve and you have a manual valve to.

Tried to drain the fuel thank through the carb bowl had the manual fuel valve open no luck only the fuel that was in the bowl came out says in the owners manual to pump the fuel out of the fuel thank widt a manual pump.


Read the service manual What I wonder about is it the fuel cut solenoid that stops the fuel thank from drainig through
the carb bowl?


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dang! Nice machine!


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Where are the pics of the blower, I only see pics of a red tank.

:smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

tabora said:


> They do sell a slightly different flavor here..


Thanks, I'm aware of the HS1336iAS. 
I want one with an IGX440 engine and partially open augers :grin:.
:blowerhug:


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

That's a nice machine!


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Dream Machine!


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

jsup said:


> Stinks having nice equipment that collects dust.


what snow blower isn't this year? instead of changing oil we are draining and changing gas.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats and best of luck with it! Hope you get some good use out of it. That machine is chief of our tribe.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Must be reassuring to know that after you finish the snow clean-up on your driveway you can move on to clearing snow from the local highways. :wink2:

Congratulations. Really sharp looking machine. Have fun!


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow! That's the real deal there. Congrats. Those solid metal grip levers look like they came right off a motorcycle. I imagine northern Norway means heavy snow clearing for 5 months a year so a guy needs a no nonsense machine.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

So the green knob on the panel moves the auger bucket!? I want it just for that! The 1332ATD is overkill for me. I would have to get a giant pile of sawdust in the yard so I could mess with that year round!:smile_big: Good luck with the your new machine. It’s really awesome!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

87 powershift said:


> what snow blower isn't this year? instead of changing oil we are draining and changing gas.


Hey, hey, wish I could give you guys some of what I've been getting. 148" since December 8.

I'm almost done patching, plastic welding, zip tying, and bolting my front end back together with the car half-way in the garage on stands (too much temporary summer OPE in the way, until I can expand my shed out back), when I woke up to another 7" with 20" drifts (at the garage) – snow blasted in all around my project.

One of the first times I don't feel like clearing the drive. Drift snow over my tools and creeper that I...left on the floor last night. Dumbo-Joe. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh ...instead of Surfer Joe - the song that goes through my head when I screw something up.

:smile_big:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

help said:


> T...got the HSM 1590IZE:grin:
> And loving it


Enjoy! Nice!


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

jrom said:


> – snow blasted in all around my project.


Time to break out the leaf blower! They’re not just for summer anymore!


----------



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

the green noob is the WorkMode selector 3 programs Auto-Power-Self

gray joystick raises and lowers up and down left or right and the small green button next to the gray joystick is the Reset switch moves the auger housing to original set position the reset position can be changed.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like a great machine, more than i'll ever need around here though


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

vmax29 said:


> Time to break out the leaf blower! They’re not just for summer anymore!


all so true! my big redmax has more time on it clearing snow than my new toro. used more 2 stroke gas than 4 stroke 
another 1.5 inch snow fall over night


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^
vmax29 and 87 powershift,

Good idea. I inherited a bottom of the line (but almost new) WeedEater little 25cc handheld blower and I tried it this moanin' on my project...cleaned the garage floor well enough, but the set-up pile on my car just laughed at it. 

Looks like I have a justifiable reason for an upgrade.


----------

